# Hello all



## Thattimeofyear4 (Jun 22, 2015)

New grower here,  I decided that I would like to try and grow my own well because I just like gardening in general.

So my setup which is in my attic and sometimes I get temps as high as 116 was the highest I've seen so far but I have a 36x36x60 in. tent 
 To try and help with the heat in the attic I have a 12000 btu portable ac unit which usually keeps temps between 69-95 inside the tent. 
I'm using spider 3 1/2 gallon buckets the water temps in the buckets varies from 64 to 78 

There is a co2 (exhale) bag idk if it does anything but I got it for free and put it in there. 
I'm assuming it helps with the heat tho because like I said it's gotten as high as 95 in there and all plants seem to be just fine.

I'm using botonicare "kind" grow and base nutes at the recommended strengths on the bottle.

Trying to figure out how to load pics on here but all questions and  comments are welcome


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2015)

Howdy:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome to MP, we are glad you are here. Wow, 95 is too hot.. That is with AC?  I mean 95 outside is fine, but inside is worrisome. Green mojo for your grow and let us know what we can do for ya.


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome to MP.  Growing in an attic in the Summer is a sure way to set yourself up for failure.  Too hot. You need to get your temps down. Especially if you are growing Hydro.


----------



## Thattimeofyear4 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm trying to figure out how to post pics I'd there a way to do it with a mobile phone?  But they seem to be doing just fine tho.
I know that's way too hot and that's with the ac,
 so on those days I usually take them out and let them sit outside.


----------



## Thattimeofyear4 (Jun 23, 2015)

Figured it out I think more to come soon lol 

View attachment 20150619_174034.jpg


----------



## Thattimeofyear4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok so a little update the pics I posted last night was after I was gone for the day and I set the timer wrong while in a rush lol 

When I got home yesterday the ac hadn't been on all day and it was just starting to cool off outdoors and it was 104 inside the tent but they seemed to be doing fine.

So after their 6 hrs of sleep and they seemimg to be doing fine I decided to do some lst to the sour blueberry on the right .

And the ww/big bud in the middle I topped but haven't did anything else to it 
(Idk if that's just the way it grows or if it has something weird with it,  these all were started at the same time, but this 1 was stuck halfway closed and I didn't notice it for about a week later and had to actually pull it apart)

And the sour blueberry on the left is my attempt at mainlining  and is waiting to be topped a 2nd time and cleaned up 

Well all opinions and comments are welcome and extra welcome for veg stage knowledge and info
 as I plan on having these vegging for awhile while I work on setting up my flower tent and trying to figure out how to get to a point 2 harvest just 1 plant once a month.

Thanks guys and gals as well 

Oh yea ph in all is 6.0
Ppms in the sour on the right are at 1300 

Sour on the left 1124

And the widow/big 800 

View attachment 20150624_115054-1.jpg


View attachment 20150624_115054-1-2.jpg


View attachment 20150624_115054-1-3.jpg


View attachment 20150624_115054-1-1.jpg


----------



## Thattimeofyear4 (Jun 24, 2015)

How's it going pc duck


----------

